# Kant Twist C-Clamp Set, 10 pcs - $60 (cupertino, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jun 25, 2020)

Kant Twist C-Clamp Set, 10 pcs - tools - by owner - sale
					

Kant Twist C-Clamp Set, for 10 pcs Execellent condition • 4X - 1” (model 401) • 2X - 2” (model...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## FLguy (Jun 26, 2020)

I'll buy them if you take Pay P and ship to Florida.


----------



## devils4ever (Jun 26, 2020)

Wow. That's a great deal.


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 26, 2020)

FLguy said:


> I'll buy them if you take Pay P and ship to Florida.



Mr. Whoopee is just passing this along for interested forum members, you will have to contact the seller directly through Craigslist in this case.

John


----------



## Winegrower (Jun 26, 2020)

Listen, MrWhoopee, I already bought the clamps you put up last time.   Knock it off.


----------

